# Sony A6000 - shutter count worries...



## GIlesM (Jul 13, 2016)

hello all, 

this is my first post here and it concerns my Sony A6000.
Last month I purchased  used A6000, with standard kit lens, and the Sony 70-210 lens.
The camera performs well and has no defects all.
However, I have just discovered the method of evaluating the shutter count and the camera reports over 17,500 shutter counts.
At the time of purchase my retailer gave me a 2 year guarantee.
If the shutter on the camera fails in the 2 years, then my retailer will deal with it, I have faith in them, but after that?

My concern is that in 2 years time, there will not be any A6000's to replace the camera with, they are already not as easy to obtain as other more expensive models, and the A6300 may still be prohibitively expensive.

So, the first question, is a shutter count of 17,500 something to worry about? (to give an idea of my typical photo count, I went on a three week holiday just after buying the camera and took 1,700 photo's but this type of big holiday is only once a year, with smaller ones dotted around, I estimate 3000 per year total).

At what point can I expect problems to surface in regards the shutter? I can find no data from Sony on this subject.

I want to invest in at least 2 more lenses (50mm portrait and 12mm wide angle), but I am worried that I will get to a place, if the shutter fails, that I will not be able to find a replacement body and will have 4 unusable lenses (including the kit lens).

Can the Sony lenses be used on other brands of Compact System Cameras with APSC size sensors?
Would I least be able to protect my investment in lenses?

I thank you in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't know much about Sony or mirror-less cameras, but it is unusual for cameras to develop shutter problems due to normal use below 100,000 or so. Most go much longer without problems.

There seem to be plenty of Sony E-mount camera models, so you shouldn't have any trouble finding a replacement body.


----------



## GIlesM (Jul 13, 2016)

Net skimmer, 

Thank you for your reply, given the 100,000 figure then I would get many years of use from it, so that sounds good. I suppose I must just hope for the best and get somewhere near that figure.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 13, 2016)

Happy to help. You might get a more solid answer from the mirrorless or Sony camera forums here.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## GIlesM (Jul 13, 2016)

jaomul said:


>



I wish I could learn that trick, life would be much nicer!


----------



## jaomul (Jul 13, 2016)

17000 isn't much. These things are unpredictable, but if you scour the net you'll find cameras that have shot into the millions


----------



## GIlesM (Jul 13, 2016)

jaomul said:


> 17000 isn't much. These things are unpredictable, but if you scour the net you'll find cameras that have shot into the millions



So, to summarise, 17K shutter count is not really that many, and the camera could last for years, into 100K and way beyond. Or not, it does not seem to be a figure that is easily estimated. Perhaps this is one of Sony's reasons for not putting a figure out there in regards shutter life expectancy.


----------



## kalgra (Jul 13, 2016)

I would definitely do some checking around online if you want to be certain but I do believe the a7 is rated for 500,000 so I would assume the a6000 is somewhere in the same ballpark. I wouldn't worry about 17,000. With the shutter speed that thing has and the panorama mode it doesn't surprise me at all that a used one would have that many.


----------



## runnah (Jul 13, 2016)

Typically it's the mirror mech that wears out in DSLRs


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2016)

GIlesM said:


> If the shutter on the camera fails in the 2 years, then my retailer will deal with it, I have faith in them, but after that?


yes, no one would buy cameras if they only lasted 2 years.




> My concern is that in 2 years time, there will not be any A6000's to replace the camera with, they are already not as easy to obtain as other more expensive models, and the A6300 may still be prohibitively expensive.



again, not a concern.  there are plenty of used a6000s on the market, and only more so will be available as time moves on and new models released.



> So, the first question, is a shutter count of 17,500 something to worry about?



third question, actually.  not a worry.



> At what point can I expect problems to surface in regards the shutter?



probably at a point way beyond when you'll simply stop using the camera.



> Can the Sony lenses be used on other brands of Compact System Cameras with APSC size sensors?



E-mount lenses.  or any other you want to adapt and work manually. or buy a really expensive adapter that can drive Canon or Nikon lenses.



> Would I least be able to protect my investment in lenses?



yes?


----------



## GIlesM (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you all for your thoughtful and insightful replies. I not going to give it any more thought, and so I have just bought 2 new lenses, A Sony 50mm prime and a Samyang 12mm wide angle prime.
This is my first use of prime lenses, and what a difference it makes. I am starting to understand that a zoom can do multiple focal lengths but each is a compromise when compared to a fixed prime lense.
Thanks all!


----------

